# Where to get 8 speed cassette that fits 8 spd Shamal?



## leonnieh (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello all:

I recently picked up both a Campagnolo Shamal Old 8 700c Wheelset and a Campagnolo Record 8 Speed Cassette (ultra-drive/exa-drive) from nashbar.com, with the assumption that the cassette would work. Unfortunately, this was a bad assumption! I know that I could get the splines to fit by grinding on the teeth on the cassette, but the cassette's lockring still would not fit (I'm missing the lockring that was supposed to come with the wheelset, too!).

Can anyone direct me as to which Campy cassette I should get to work with the Shamal
8 speed freehub and where I could procur one? I've Googled and checked eBay, but I am not sure about the items available - I don't want to make the wrong assumption again! I believe my Shamal wheelset was made in 1996. 

Thanks for your time and advice!
-Leon Nieh, Capt, USAF DC


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

leonnieh said:


> Hello all:
> 
> I recently picked up both a Campagnolo Shamal Old 8 700c Wheelset and a Campagnolo Record 8 Speed Cassette (ultra-drive/exa-drive) from nashbar.com, with the assumption that the cassette would work. Unfortunately, this was a bad assumption! I know that I could get the splines to fit by grinding on the teeth on the cassette, but the cassette's lockring still would not fit (I'm missing the lockring that was supposed to come with the wheelset, too!).
> 
> ...


Excel sports Boulder lists eight speed record cassettes in their catalog. Give them a call or shoot them an email, should work. 
You are welcome, 
BigBill, LT LDO USN


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Campy 8spd cassettes*

I'm a little confused by why the Campy 8spd cassette from Nashbar wouldn't fit. An Exa-drive 8spd cassette should fit ALL campagnolo 8spd freehubs, with the only exception being the 8spd Titanium Super Record cassettes and aluminum freehubs (made only for 2 or 3 years in the mid-'90s). Are you sure the wheel is 8spd? The original Shamals were made in both 8spd and 9spd versions. They can be distinguished by their freehubs - the 8spd freehubs were black (and made from steel) and the 9spd freehubs were silver (and made from aluminum).

If you can tell us how the spline patterns on the cassette and freehub differ, we can probably tell you which version of the freehub you have.

There have been 3 different thread sizes for Campagnolo lockrings. 8spd freehubs use the one with 29mm threads. For a listing of lockring compatibilites, see page 95 of the Campagnolo Spare Parts catalog.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

*I discovered this too*

I too am confused with this one.

I had a set of Stratos 8sp hubs that were outfitted with 8sp 12-23. I bought one of the Exadrive 13-26 8 speed cassettes from Nashbar and swapped it out-- no problem. It works fine. 

However, I discovered the differences when I purchased another wheelset. This time a Record 8sp front & rear hub. The Exadrive cassette would work fine on my newly acquired Record hubs but the original 12-23 cluster would not. 

One of the splines on the Record Hub is very narrow and my original cassette cluster does not have this narrow spline. All of the tabs are wide. This is NOT the Titanium version of the Record hub. 

Note however, that the lockrings from both of my clusters would work on either wheelset.


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

*If the problem remains unsolved...*



Squeegy200 said:


> I too am confused with this one.
> 
> I had a set of Stratos 8sp hubs that were outfitted with 8sp 12-23. I bought one of the Exadrive 13-26 8 speed cassettes from Nashbar and swapped it out-- no problem. It works fine.
> 
> ...


Contact Branford Bike. They know all there is to know about mixing and matching Campy components. I'm sure they can straighten out the confusion about what will or will not fit.

There was some misinformation in one of the earlier posts - the original Shamals were NOT made in an 8 or 9 speed version. My pair from 94 (polished alloy rims, 16/16 bladed spokes, black "Shamal" lettering over a pink flash), were 8 speed only - Campy hadn't released 9 speed yet. IIRC, the next generation of Shamals were 12/12 spokes, still with polished rims. Those may have been 9 speed compatible, I'm not positive. When they came out with the black rim 14/16 spoke wheels, those *were* 9/10 spd compatible.

The 9 speed (later compatible with 10 spd) cassette body is a little wider than the 8 speed, so a 9 speed cassette does NOT fit a 9/10 speed body. SRP, however, made an adapter cassette with a dished large cog that did allow a 9 speed cassette to fit an 8 spd body. I still have one on that set of Shamals. It was also possible to replace the Shamal 8 speed freehub body with a 9 speed body, which would then allow Campy 9 speed cassettes to fit. I meant to do that, but never got around to it and now I doubt if the parts are still available.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

DMoore said:


> There was some misinformation in one of the earlier posts - the original Shamals were NOT made in an 8 or 9 speed version. My pair from 94 (polished alloy rims, 16/16 bladed spokes, black "Shamal" lettering over a pink flash), were 8 speed only - Campy hadn't released 9 speed yet.


I think you miss read the earlier post. "The original Shamals were made in both 8spd and 9spd versions." is entirely correct. The first Shamals through 1996 were 8spd. In 1997 (the first year of 9spd), Shamals were available in two versions - one for 8spd, one for 9spd. For 1998 and later, only the 9spd model was available.

Also, in case you were interested, the Shamals used 16 spokes front and rear up until 1995, 12 spokes front and rear for 1996 & 1997, and 12 spokes front and 16 spoke rear from 1998 to 2001.



DMoore said:


> I still have one on that set of Shamals. It was also possible to replace the Shamal 8 speed freehub body with a 9 speed body, which would then allow Campy 9 speed cassettes to fit. I meant to do that, but never got around to it and now I doubt if the parts are still available.


Actually, you can still do the conversion. The only part required is a freehub body: 9spd Freehub body for steel axle. You may also need 1 or 2 1mm axle spacers.

The conversion generally works fine for 9spd, but because 10spd cassette overhang the largest sprocket toward the flange, there may be some derailleur/spoke interference when using 10spd cassettes with smaller large sprockets.


----------



## y tin (Nov 4, 2005)

I've read this thread with interest. So, does anyone know if the 1996 shamals 12/12 silver finish can take a campag 10 speed cassette?


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

y tin said:


> I've read this thread with interest. So, does anyone know if the 1996 shamals 12/12 silver finish can take a campag 10 speed cassette?


The answer is in the post directly above. 1996 Shamals can be converted to 9/10spd by replacing the 8spd freehub body with a 9spd freehub body. Because the spokes travel at an angle from the hub to the rim, derailleur/spoke clearance decreases as the bottom sprocket gets smaller. Because 10spd cassettes place the bottom sprocket closer to the spokes than 8spd or 9spd cassettes, there may be inadequate derailleur/spoke clearance if a smaller 10spd cassette is used, but the clearance should be adequate with larger 10spd cassettes (On later models of the HPWS hubs, as used by Shamals and many other Campagnolo pre-built wheels, the spokes were moved further from the freehub, for full compatibility with 9spd and 10spd cassettes).


----------



## y tin (Nov 4, 2005)

Ah, I see, thanks.
So, in theory I could fit a 10s cassette as long as I didn't use the bottom sprocket.


----------



## leonnieh (Nov 6, 2005)

*Working 8 speed cassette now!*

Much appreciate to all that responded to my initial query!

I managed to use a handpiece (dentistry is good for something) to remove about 1.5 mm laterally from one spline from each of the 8 cogs. That got the Record 8 speed cassette from nashbar.com to fit. As for the fitting lockring, I had to order a Campy 9 speed Pre 99, Lockring (26.0 mm).

Thanks again!
-Leon


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Super Record Ti freehub*



leonnieh said:


> I managed to use a handpiece (dentistry is good for something) to remove about 1.5 mm laterally from one spline from each of the 8 cogs. That got the Record 8 speed cassette from nashbar.com to fit. As for the fitting lockring, I had to order a Campy 9 speed Pre 99, Lockring (26.0 mm).


This sounds like you have one of the rare Super Record Ti 8spd hubs. These hubs were the fore-runner of the present 9/10spd freehub. The Super Record freehub had a spline pattern almost identical to to present 9/10spd (aluminum, deep grooves), except that instead of having one stepped spline groove, it had two narrow spline grooves. The Super ecord freehub also used the same 26mm lockring that the original 9spd freehub used. This freehub was designed to work only with special all-titanium Super Record 8spd cassettes. As you have discovered, standard 8spd cassettes don't fit directly. To fit a standard 8spd cassette, a second spline tooth has to be narrowed.


----------

